# Wireshark Ausgehende Datenpakete



## stolli (11 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

mir ist seit längerer Zeit aufgefallen, dass bei Netzwerkaufzeichnungen mit Wireshark keine ausgehenden Pakete angezeigt werden. Ich kann also keine Pakete sehen, die von meinem Rechner versendet wurden.
Weder wenn ich nach der IP, noch nach der MAC-Adresse suche. Nur ankommende Pakete kann ich sehen.

Wenn ich also die gesamte Kommunikation sehen möchte, muss ich jedes Mal ein drittes Gerät ins Spiel bringen.

Ist das eine Einstellungssache (In Wireshark, seitens PCAP, oder evtl. in meiner Firewall)?
Oder ist das Grundsätzlich so und somit völlig normal?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte mal einen Rechner, da war entweder ein VPN-Treiber oder der Treiber für VMWare (VMWare Bridge Protocol) dafür verantwortlich. Ich habe dann wenn ich etwas mit Wireshark aufzeichnen wollte, in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkschnittstelle die entsprechenden Elemente deaktiviert (Haken entfernen).
Also wenn du Software für VPN-Verbindungen oder VMWare installiert hast, dann würde ich es mal testen ob du die Telegramme siehst wenn du einen dieser Treiber deaktivierst.

Ob das Problem auftritt hängt vermutlich in gewisser Weise mit der Reihenfolge in der die Programme und Treiber installiert wurden zusammen. Ich habe Rechner mit gleicher Softwarekonstellation bei denen das nie auftritt.


----------



## stolli (12 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Gut zu wissen, dass solche Themen auch zu solchen Problemen führen können.

Hatte es gestern allerdings dann doch noch gefunden, was in meinem Fall das Problem war.
In den Eigenschaften meines Netzwerkadapters gibt es das Element "Win10Pcap Packet Capture Driver". Nachdem ich dort ein Häkchen rein gemacht hatte, hat das Ganze funktioniert.
Funktioniert auch, obwohl bei mir VMware, VPN, Hyper-V, und sonstiges Zeug am laufen ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Oktober 2018)

Der Treiber scheint auch speziell für Windows 10 zu sein, davor war der WinPcap Treiber unter den Netzwerkelementen nicht zu sehen.


----------



## stolli (16 Oktober 2018)

Das kann gut sein. Wobei da meine Kenntnisse auch nicht so enorm ausgeprägt sind. 
Bei mir ist leider auch das Problem, dass ich nicht immer sicher bin, was unser Domänen-Admin alles macht.


----------

